# Radar



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Ive been waiting for this day since the first clutch of eggs were laid! and finally this little chap came out today,*



























































*He has one full red eyed and one quite large red snake eye, nice whitewashed face and virtually patternless, *


*No He`s not a Raptor! He`s a Bell albino Eclipse! or Radar for short!, its just like Xmas all over again, boywonder yours is cooking.*


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

:2thumb: grats hun :2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Thank you ladies:lol2:.*


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

That is one awesome baby - does it have a good home to go to? I could have my arm twisted.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Tony you lucky :censor: !!!

Well done matey ! Bet you are like a dog with two at the mo eh???


:lol2:

Loving the colour and lack of patterning - will love to see how this one develops for you.

:notworthy::2thumb::no1:


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Absolutly stunning little RADAR. Congratulations, it certainly looks like it was worth the wait.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

gorgeous baby :2thumb:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

it looks ok tony in the pics lol ,but damn it looks so nice in the flesh ,saw this liitle stunner yesturday at tonys ,well done mate,mat


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Thank you all folks,* 

*And Im sure some of his siblings will be available at some point* :2thumb:.


----------



## mjp1pink (May 3, 2008)

*Re Radar*

Hi

A massive contratulations. It's a really stunning looking gecko.

Regards

Mark


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Just thought I would drag this thread up again because on returning home from a weeks hols these two littleuns were waiting for me, 
Their out of the last two eggs of the season and both little boy Radars! 
I might be persuaded to let one or both of these chaps go if anyone is interested please feel free to PM me : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

congrats tony! they are sooo cute!

LSreptiles near me was looking for a boy one of these................


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Aw cute!!


----------



## LSReptiles (Oct 4, 2009)

please pm me regarding the availability on the radars please


----------

